# Gardai go into Anglo Irish



## hizzy (24 Feb 2009)

Hi All

Hope I'm posting this in the right place? 


Gardaí have begun a number of searches at the offices of Anglo-Irish in Dublin.
The Garda Commissioner assigned a number of officers from the Bureau of Fraud Investigation to assist other gardaí who are working with the Director of Corporate Enforcement.
Eight gardaí already work with the Director

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2009)

Folks

This is a welcome development. 

I do not want to have to close yet another thread. I have already deleted two posts which were either defamatory or off-topic.

Brendan


----------



## PetPal (24 Feb 2009)

That IS good news.  Isn't it about time though?  It's very difficult for the 'ordinary man in the street' to understand why this has taken so long.  Good luck to them.


----------



## D8Lady (24 Feb 2009)

PetPal said:


> It's very difficult for the 'ordinary man in the street' to understand why this has taken so long.  Good luck to them.



The paperwork would be a nightmare to get through.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Feb 2009)

Do the Fraud Squad normally assist the ODCE or is there something _even more sinister_ going on than the €300m/S Fitz Loans/interbank deposits dressed as customer deposits?

(I'm not saying that any of the above are trivial, but 'fraud' suggests something else, no?)


----------



## megabyte (24 Feb 2009)

Yes but what will they find and who will be next.
This could all get very ugly.


----------



## mercman (24 Feb 2009)

megabyte said:


> Yes but what will they find and who will be next.
> This could all get very ugly.



Yes, but is needs to be done, to show the outside modern world that we are serious in recreating an exemplary banking network, not one that is corrupt and rotten to the core.


----------



## PaddyW (24 Feb 2009)

I was just thinking the same myself Mercman. Hopefully they can root out the "rotten apples", assuming there are any and this could in turn show the outside world we are not going to allow banks get away with any wrong dealings in future. Maybe this will somewhat restore investor confidence?


----------



## Conan (24 Feb 2009)

As of Sunday lunch, the bauld Seanie was seen dining out in Puerto Banus. Not a care in the world. 
I hope he handed back his Anglo credit card. Dont see why we should pay for his lunch (unless of course its in the Joy).


----------



## monascribe18 (24 Feb 2009)

About time to,i hope they get to the bottom of it all


----------



## bleary (24 Feb 2009)

I think what has already gone on is cause enough for an investigation to go on. Think it is being driven by acting head of the regulator- radio reported at the weekend that they had met or made a complaint to the fraud squad


----------



## Chocks away (24 Feb 2009)

Considering that the government owns Anglo, why the need for subcontracting the gardai to do this. I mean, the gardai will bill them for it, won't they? So, as far as "cutting the government spend", it seems we need a new definition.


----------



## mercman (24 Feb 2009)

The only definition the Irish Public want is 'Book em Danno'.


----------



## ninsaga (24 Feb 2009)

what's the betting that some items may have met the shredder by now.


----------



## briancbyrne (24 Feb 2009)

ninsaga said:


> what's the betting that some items may have met the shredder by now.


 

surely your not suggesting track covering and a smattering of dishonesty from our esteemed bankers.....................


----------



## VOR (24 Feb 2009)

Does any one know if the FR & the Stock Exchange can rely on the fidnings/evidence from this investigation? Questions regarding share manipulation also need to be answered. 
I am delighted the accountants are looking at the behaviour of their members in this sorry debacle. I hope the Law Society will thoroughly investigate the actions of its members also.


----------



## D8Lady (24 Feb 2009)

ninsaga said:


> what's the betting that some items may have met the shredder by now.



All banking institutions would have to retain data records, off-site data back ups etc for a minimum period of time (7 years, I think, will be corrected on that point). Shred all the paper you want, it would all be stored.... in a normal bank....!


----------



## Mpsox (24 Feb 2009)

D8Lady said:


> All banking institutions would have to retain data records, off-site data back ups etc for a minimum period of time (7 years, I think, will be corrected on that point). Shred all the paper you want, it would all be stored.... in a normal bank....!


 
Depending on the circumstances, then 3 to 7 years tends to be the norm

However as a result of the Mahon and DIRT tribunals, an embargo was put on the destruction of many banking records so they should have a lot of things available .


----------



## Towger (24 Feb 2009)

In my opinion the whole operation is just for show. If (and I am not saying there is anything to hide) it would be long since gone.


----------



## mercman (24 Feb 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Depending on the circumstances, then 3 to 7 years tends to be the norm



I do know that certain offshore Banks have a policy of holding papers for 15 years. As well as that the Irish Banks have a policy of holding papers for 10 years.


----------



## Romulan (24 Feb 2009)

Presuming that not everybody in the bank was involved in wrong-doing, then there should be plenty of people willing and able to assist in the investigation(s).

Particularly those who still work there who retain a moral and ethical approach.

The IT department should be especially helpful.


----------



## Padraigb (24 Feb 2009)

Romulan said:


> Presuming that not everybody in the bank was involved in wrong-doing, then there should be plenty of people willing and able to assist in the investigation(s).
> 
> Particularly those who still work there who retain a moral and ethical approach.



Very good point.

Even if an institution of that size is run in an unethical manner, chances are that most of the staff had little or no involvement in the bad practices. Some of them might be more outraged than the average member of the public.


----------



## UptheDeise (24 Feb 2009)

I hope the real culprits are brought to justice and that this raid is not just a publicity stunt.

Also, I worry that some poor soul in the IT department is made into a scapegoat and dragged through the dirt.


----------



## Macattack (25 Feb 2009)

i very much so doubt that the "smaller fish" will be dragged through the dirt - it seems all the problems began and will end at the top. 

As for the "raid"...do you really believe armed gardai stormed into the offices as suggested? i think the papers are having a field day with this. Surely everyone knew this was happening?


----------



## Chocks away (25 Feb 2009)

Drove past Anglo this morning and the TV3 camera tripod was loaded and the lads drinking hot drinks awaiting the action. Who informs these people? Yesterday, at a slightly earlier time, a member of the Gardai was putting out cones. It really is a little too late. The stable door was open for far too long and the horses (presuming that the going was good) could well be in Baden Baden by now. Or even Liechtenstein!


----------



## UptheDeise (25 Feb 2009)

Macattack said:


> i very much so doubt that the "smaller fish" will be dragged through the dirt - it seems all the problems began and will end at the top.
> 
> As for the "raid"...do you really believe armed gardai stormed into the offices as suggested? i think the papers are having a field day with this. Surely everyone knew this was happening?


 

Lets hope no one is made a scapegoat. I see it as a raid, that's what it was. I never suggested that they were armed.


----------



## doontheroad (25 Feb 2009)

they`re all rotten to the core,if you make an erse of investing your customers dosh you get huge bonuses


----------

